# Ace In The Hole Loft test birds



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes folks, I am still here. I may not be posting much but do still check PT almost every day. I also do still have birds. More than half of the birds in my loft are young birds from this breeding season. 3/4 of the young are from three pair that I'll be crossing to create my future loft, or what I am calling *" Ace In The Hole - The Next Generation"*. The fourth pair that my become a part of this mix produced *Hillfamilyloft*'s 5502 & 5503 flying in the PT Classic and 4709 being flown for me by *Eric K*. 

In order for me to know what was produced by *Ace In The Hole Loft *this year I must get feedback from those flying my birds. Here is a place for those PT members flying my young birds this year to post their results.

Some of the PT members flying my young birds this year are,

*Grunt45
Matt M
First To Hatch
Wrong Turn Loft
Gnuretiree*
*luckyloft* & club members who purchased my auction birds
*Swagg
Ashby Loft
Eric K
g-pigeon
conditionfreak *- PT Classic

If I missed you in this list please post and let me know.

Your Feedback will help me produce a better *"Next Generation". *

Thank all of you for flying my birds,

Mark/Ace


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ace,
Sent you an e-mail.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Josepe said:


> Ace,
> Sent you an e-mail.


Email responded to...

I will post a pic and some info on of the two UPC 620 young you passed up on so they could go into my 2013 breeding program...

Ace


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Ace,
I am sorry to say that I had some health issues and hospital time and did not get to fly YB's this year.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Yea rub it in Ace,haha.But someimes when personal problems arise,as much as we hate to, the birds have to go on the back burner.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Gnuretiree said:


> Ace,
> I am sorry to say that I had some health issues and hospital time and did not get to fly YB's this year.


Sorry to hear that. I hope your health issues are behind you now. 425 & 426 have one sibling I know of already that is doing really good. Their parents produce a good bird or two every year. Maybe they can show you what they can do in next years old bird races.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Josepe said:


> Yea rub it in Ace,haha.But someimes when personal problems arise,as much as we hate to, the birds have to go on the back burner.


I know, we all have to deal with what ever life throughs at us. I still couldn't help rubbing it in a little. The batteries for the camera are charging now so I can rub it in a little more. 

I hope next year brings better things to both you and *Gnuretiree*.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Our first race is 9-30, we pushed back several weeks due to very hot summer.I have 7 of Aces birds in the loft and have them out to 20 miles.3 of the birds are entered in our Auction and Powder Puff races.(Mark I think I told you wrong in my e-mail)There are several of his birds in other lofts in our club and combine.Jeff


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I got 4, 2 were for an auction race, and 2 I purchased. The auction birds died of a sickness they both got sick when no other birds had gotten sick, I tried nursing them back to health for 3 weeks, I tried as best as I could (SCH 2211, 2212). AU NEPLS 4720 and 4719 were first on the drop this week. I had made a huge amateur mistake I wasn't expecting the birds and my clock wasn't plugged in so I ran to (I'm not very fast) to the garage about 150ft away got the clock, forgot the wire ran back to the garage then plugged in the clock, plugged in the two antennas, then went through and caught all the pigeons that had came in and passed them over the antenna. I lost that race by 9 minutes, so who knows how much time my stupidness cost at least 6 minutes. Sucks because they trapped in beautifully too!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

First To Hatch said:


> I got 4, 2 were for an auction race, and 2 I purchased. The auction birds died of a sickness they both got sick when no other birds had gotten sick, I tried nursing them back to health for 3 weeks, I tried as best as I could (SCH 2211, 2212). AU NEPLS 4720 and 4719 were first on the drop this week. I had made a huge amateur mistake I wasn't expecting the birds and my clock wasn't plugged in so I ran to (I'm not very fast) to the garage about 150ft away got the clock, forgot the wire ran back to the garage then plugged in the clock, plugged in the two antennas, then went through and caught all the pigeons that had came in and passed them over the antenna. I lost that race by 9 minutes, so who knows how much time my stupidness cost at least 6 minutes. Sucks because they trapped in beautifully too!


What a funny story. I think that race will be more memorable than if you would have won it. Would have loved to have that on video. Do not underestimate the birds. Those birds are fast. You will be ready for the next race.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ace,
Be sure and post after the season how your birds did with the different handlers(9 total)Should be some good feedback for you I'm sure.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had the chance to race one of Mark's birds last year. She was a nice little hen. Lost her before the season was over and didn't really do anything outstanding with her, but Jeff flew her brother and that bird was very consistant! I think it flew every race and went for round two in OB season.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

hillfamilyloft said:


> What a funny story. I think that race will be more memorable than if you would have won it. Would have loved to have that on video. Do not underestimate the birds. Those birds are fast. You will be ready for the next race.


Man I had a big drop and their was other fliers birds with mine, I prolly shoulda won  then in the second race which I lost by 5 minutes damn hen comes in and sits on top of the cock birds aviary staring in at them and she wouldn't trap then she flies to the landing board and sits there for like 2 minutes probably could of won that race too, boy that woulda been something.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ace in the hole said:


> Email responded to...
> 
> I will post a pic and some info on of the two *UPC 620* young you passed up on so they could go into my 2013 breeding program...
> 
> Ace


 Why does that band number ring a bell ?


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Why does that band number ring a bell ?


Thought about that hen today. A new flier came by yesterday and wants a few birds to start his loft. I have a little red splash hen he took a liking to. She is a grand-daughter of the 620. I have a mealy son of 620 the little hen is off of. Think it will be a good little bird to get him started with. Plus his loft after a few rounds bred from her will start looking like the Smith Family Loft. Personally not a big fan of the red birds. The Mealy is a handsome looking bird though.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

620 bred us some very good top 10% birds in ABQ in 09.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

hillfamilyloft said:


> 620 bred us some very good top 10% birds in ABQ in 09.


Did you ever see the pedigree on that bird ? I still have the sire and the grand sire in my loft. 620 won a diploma from the now infamous "Race From Hell"....a three day smash over the Blue Ridge Mountains. I still break out in a cold sweat thinking of that one.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Yes the pedigree is solid.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Did you ever see the pedigree on that bird ? I still have the sire and the grand sire in my loft. 620 won a diploma from the now infamous "Race From Hell"....a three day smash over the Blue Ridge Mountains. I still break out in a cold sweat thinking of that one.


620 has produced some good racers and breeders for me. Her daughter 08 FM 5450 is one of my best breeding hens. She has produced at least one good racer every year since 2009 (her first breeding season). One of 5450's and my HVR's 2009 young FM 7783 has become one of my best breeding cocks.

*AU 2008 FM 5450 is from YORK 830 & UPC 620*

View attachment 25034




I have high hopes for 620's 2012 young. There father is a son of my HVR. They are...

1/2 - UPC 620
1/4 - 6103 HVR - he has consistently produced good racers and breeders.
1/8 - 801 Houben - the best breeding cock I have ever owned
1/8 - YORK 836 - who is 620's half sister

*RCWFSPL Cock - 2012 IF IRPC 2599 *

View attachment 25035



*BCWFSPL Hen - 2012 IF IRPC 2600*

View attachment 25036


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Sorry I messed up posting the pics.

*Here is the pic of FM 5450*

View attachment 25039



*Here is IRPC 2599*

View attachment 25040


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Ace,
Yep 2012 IRPC 2599 and 2012 IRPC 2600 are definately my bands.Don't know how those two ever got lost in that race.Putting a box in the mail tommorrow for you to ship them back to me..Definately nice birds.I remember now after rereading your posts that they were the two I told you you could keep for breeding and I 'd take the next round,but unfortunately wasn't able to do it.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Ace...
Two races in the books and so far 4721 is doing pretty well. 27th vs. 244b @ 106 miles. 25th vs. 235b @ 134 miles. Just out of the top 10% in each race.

Combine results in the first race 4721 placed 40th vs. 464 and was in the top 10%.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

NEPL4730 is on the AU National Ace Pigeon Report for me 8/74 birds 161 miles and 18/111 121 miles. I missing the others but one NEPLS MIA is being held for me by a different club, it seams as if we had one or two clubs in Wisconsin cross paths last week and the results were not the best. I will be picking up the MIA's on Saturday. Wish I had better news but 4730 still looks good. WE have a 200, 150 and a 300 left . Will up date later.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm racing 3 of Ace's birds this year, NEPLS 4704, 4705 & 4725. To this point, all 3 birds have raced 4 consecutive weeks at 140, 170, 200 and now 240. I shipped 13 in the main race today including all 3 of Ace's birds. As of right now I'm still out 2 birds including 4725 who will probably be back this evening or in the morning because he's already danced all the dances so far and clocked OK in each.

Even though a few of my own birds were moulting a little in the head, Ace's birds were all completely finished and ready to go this week. My first bird home was 7th of 189 birds. 4705 was my 2nd bird home last week at 200 and was 2nd to the loft again today at 240. He made the top 10% club today in 18th place. 4704 usually trains right up front with her brother 4705 but was a little late today at 45th and clocked 28 min behind him.

Link to the Full Results

They're getting a rest for a week and will be skipping the 300 miler next weekend. Per discussions with Mark based on the breeding behind 4704 & 4705, the upcoming 300 crossing mountains at 7,000 - 10,000 ft. elevation will be beyond their preferred distance range so I will keep them out and bring them back in the 200 and 240 again the following weeks. 4725 is bred a little differently so was considering him for that 300 but now he's MIA so unless he's back in the morning and trains well next week I'm going to hold him back too. Will give you another update after they come back in the 200.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

5524 came in ninth place on our 150 mile race he has been consistently in or very near top 10% this year. 5516 had a week off after coming home late on the last training toss she seems perfectly healthy but I didn't want to take a chance because she probably would have won the first 150 mile race but this beginner didn't have his clock set up right.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Week 3:
Club Race:
4721 took 20th club vs. 214b from 160m (top 10%)
4701 took 23rd and came in on the same drop. (just out of the top 10%)

Combine:
4721 placed 28th combine vs. 344b
4701 placed 33rd


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

when you report on the birds you are flying from my loft would you also include how they came in compaired to the other birds in your loft. I also look at every race as a one loft race. Were they 1st, 3rd or 10th bird to the loft out of how many birds sent to that race. This gives me two ways to judge the birds. If during the race season your loft does not win a race I can not say this bird or that bird is not a good bird because it didn't win a race. On the other hand if that bird was three or four time your first bird home and/or your best bird in the loft this year I know that is a good bird...

Thanks for reporting your results,

Mark/Ace


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> when you report on the birds you are flying from my loft would you also include how they came in compaired to the other birds in your loft. I also look at every race as a one loft race. Were they 1st, 3rd or 10th bird to the loft out of how many birds sent to that race. This gives me two ways to judge the birds. If during the race season your loft does not win a race I can not say this bird or that bird is not a good bird because it didn't win a race. On the other hand if that bird was three or four time your first bird home and/or your best bird in the loft this year I know that is a good bird...
> 
> Thanks for reporting your results,
> 
> Mark/Ace


What I record for each bird racing is the following: Loft/club/combine/ypm, that way I can see how they did against the loft local and combine competitions. Also lets me know how fast they were. I should also put in weather conditions, but those are on the race record. Very helpful info. I also put the race results on a spread sheet and color code, top 10, top 10%, and top 20%. That way when it comes to selection of which birds to put in the breeding loft, I just look for the colors. Also easier to see the big picture, instead of looking through racing results all day.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Also knowing how the bird did in the loft helps us fliers that have birds in multiple lofts. Not every flier has good position, and race savvy to win every week. Knowing how they are racing against the loft also helps. I have had a few races where I was deep on the sheet, but had the first birds in to three or four lofts. Give good feedback on how my breeding is going as a whole. The information is invaluable.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

NEPLS 4704 BB hen raced a 300 miler this weekend (285 to my loft). It was a long slow race for everybody through heat and head winds and she spent 7 hrs 45 min on the wing! -- but this was her best performance yet and was my first bird to the loft of 9 shipped. She was 12th out of 178 birds in the club race (top 10%) -- however our club is getting killed in the combine by our location from the birds going too far north every week out so those results will probably not be good. Only 68 club birds were clocked before knock off at 8pm, I personally had good returns and got 7 of 9 by knockoff with the other 2 around 7am the next morning. Good show of determination by 4704 and looked better on returning than most of the others coming home that day.

NEPLS 4705 skipped this one but was in the first drop of 20 birds I sent to a 100 mile trainer Saturday just to keep him sharp and both be shipping when the distance turns back to 200 for this coming weekend.

I believe Mark told me these 2 birds were related to the 620 hen but forgot to write down the details of what he said on the background.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

We had a very tough 220 mile race this week. I sent 29 birds vs. 198. I only had 10 birds clocked by the time we had to go in and report. None of those 10 were Ace birds.  
It was hot, they had a headwind the whole way. 
By yesterday evening, I had all birds back in my loft.
Link to report: http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/spencer4.rpt_.txt


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I sent 8 birds to the 300, 4719 BB hen was 20 minutes late, being my 6th bird. 4720 did not even clock as I had already left for the club and it was 5:30 when I left so she came after 5:30. I'm still out a bird but it is my 2nd best bird so I hope to see it again. All I have left is two 200 mile races.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Matt M said:


> NEPLS 4704 BB hen raced a 300 miler this weekend (285 to my loft). It was a long slow race for everybody through heat and head winds and she spent 7 hrs 45 min on the wing! -- but this was her best performance yet and was my first bird to the loft of 9 shipped. She was 12th out of 178 birds in the club race (top 10%) -- however our club is getting killed in the combine by our location from the birds going too far north every week out so those results will probably not be good. Only 68 club birds were clocked before knock off at 8pm, I personally had good returns and got 7 of 9 by knockoff with the other 2 around 7am the next morning. Good show of determination by 4704 and looked better on returning than most of the others coming home that day.
> 
> NEPLS 4705 skipped this one but was in the first drop of 20 birds I sent to a 100 mile trainer Saturday just to keep him sharp and both be shipping when the distance turns back to 200 for this coming weekend.
> 
> I believe Mark told me these 2 birds were related to the 620 hen but forgot to write down the details of what he said on the background.


*The 200 this week should be their race. Looking forward to seeing how they do. It's good to see both nest mates are doing good for you.*


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Ashby Loft said:


> We had a very tough 220 mile race this week. I sent 29 birds vs. 198. I only had 10 birds clocked by the time we had to go in and report. None of those 10 were Ace birds.
> It was hot, they had a headwind the whole way.
> By yesterday evening, I had all birds back in my loft.
> Link to report: http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/spencer4.rpt_.txt


*Even though it wasn't the best report for my birds, thanks for the update. How far is your next race? Do they all look and feel good enough to fly this week?*


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I sent 8 birds to the 300, 4719 BB hen was 20 minutes late, being my 6th bird. 4720 did not even clock as I had already left for the club and it was 5:30 when I left so she came after 5:30. I'm still out a bird but it is my 2nd best bird so I hope to see it again. All I have left is two 200 mile races.


*The two that got sick on you were bred for the 300 mile races. The 300 is at the top end of the range for these two. Let's see what they do on these 200's. Thanks for the update.*


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Our first race is still set for 9-30, I have trained out to 35 miles, here is what I have.
NEPLS-4710
" -4713
" -4706
" -5513 Auction and Band race
" -5506 Auction and Band race
I lost 4718 and 4744 last week from 35 miles.
The guy who has 5507 is at 50 miles and said its doing good.
The guy who has 5512 and 5510 I have not talked to but I have seen his bird list and both are on it.
5509 was lost early from the guy who bought it.But he has had very bad hawk trouble and is not racing young birds.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'll give you a race by race detailed post when these girls are done.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Mark can I fly these hens next year under 300?


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> *Even though it wasn't the best report for my birds, thanks for the update. How far is your next race? Do they all look and feel good enough to fly this week?*


They will be good to go this week from 150 miles.


----------



## grunt45 (Jan 24, 2012)

5524 has been my first bird home by at least a couple minutes in every race except one race where 5516 came in first. 5516 came in first one race but is always second or third and her and the other bird come close together and are four minutes ahead of the rest. 5514 will be shipped to our 200 mile race this weekend after getting back in form, she always did good training so I have high hopes.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

grunt45 said:


> 5524 has been my first bird home by at least a couple minutes in every race except one race where 5516 came in first. 5516 came in first one race but is always second or third and her and the other bird come close together and are four minutes ahead of the rest. 5514 will be shipped to our 200 mile race this weekend after getting back in form, she always did good training so I have high hopes.


5524 is full sibling to Matt M's 4704 and 4705. If they both make it through the season breed 5524 and 5516 together if they are a cock and a hen.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Mark can I fly these hens next year under 300?


Let's see how they finish out the season first, but they should be good to fly 350 next year and 400 the year after.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

It was diploma time for NEPLS 4705 in the 200 yesterday. Shipped 14 in that race, and he was the first one of the group home to hit the board, clocking 7th of 197 birds in the club. Skipping the 300 for him last week and just doing the 100 mi trainer seemed to have really helped him as this was his best performance yet.

4704 was in the race too but apparently she gave everything she had last week when she did so well in the 300 and was still feeling the effects of that. She still felt great this week and had trained well being part of the first drop of birds in each training flight this week from 45 mi, but she had me worried when she had not clocked yet by the time I left for knock off in the afternoon. However, she made it home around 5:30pm so will probably get a pass from the upcoming 230 to rebuild a little and then set her up to finish the season in a 250 in 2 weeks.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> 5524 is full sibling to Matt M's 4704 and 4705. If they both make it through the season breed 5524 and 5516 together if they are a cock and a hen.


what are these birds off of?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Good job Matt & 4705...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> what are these birds off of?




Their parents have been my most consistant pair for the last three years. The father 2008 FM 5453 was a 1st place race winner @165 miles and 23 minutes ahead of the next loft. He is 100% Hillfamilyloft blood. Out of "Mr. Perfect" (Lucky & Mis N ) and "Miss Perfection" (Uno Blanko & Splashy ). The mother to these young is 2008 FM 5450, 100 % Smithfamilyloft blood. Her parents are York 830 and UPC 620.

5516 is much of the same blood with some of my HVR in the mix.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

4721 Did very well on Saturday. My first bird back. Placed 17th in the club vs. 206 b, and 26th combine vs. 329 b.

Sad part is that the bird did better than the results show. The bird came in and trapped. I walked over to the loft to check the clock and see which bird it was although I was pretty sure it was 4721. I noticed right away that it had not scanned. It took a good minute or so for me to walk over, realize that and catch the bird to scan it.

Knowing that, the bird would have been somewhere between 5th and 9th place in the club results. Kind of a bummer, but I am very glad I was there watching when it came in. 

Club results link: http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2012-yb-wfa-and-ogden-5-forthall.txt

Combine results link: http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2012-yb-wfa-and-ogden-5-forthall.txt

Last weeks combine results link (didn't have this at the time I reported last week): http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/2012-yb-wfa-and-ogden-4-spencer.txt


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> Their parents have been my most consistant pair for the last three years. The father 2008 FM 5453 was a 1st place race winner @165 miles and 23 minutes ahead of the next loft. He is 100% Hillfamilyloft blood. Out of "Mr. Perfect" (Lucky & Mis N ) and "Miss Perfection" (Uno Blanko & Splashy ). The mother to these young is 2008 FM 5450, 100 % Smithfamilyloft blood. Her parents are York 830 and UPC 620.
> 
> 5516 is much of the same blood with some of my HVR in the mix.


For those interested:
Lucky(dead and gone) was a grandson of Ikon
Mis N is a full sister of my Ed and a full Vic Miller bird

Uno Blanko(gone) need to look up think he was off Kahuna.
Spashy a daughter of Ed and Charlotte Vic Miller x Janssen


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

4721's father is full sibling to *Matt M's *4704 & 4705 and *grunt45's* 5524. If these birds were bred for the 300 their siblings would be in the PT Classic.


Ashby Loft said:


> 4721 Did very well on Saturday. My first bird back. Placed 17th in the club vs. 206 b, and 26th combine vs. 329 b.
> 
> Sad part is that the bird did better than the results show. The bird came in and trapped. I walked over to the loft to check the clock and see which bird it was although I was pretty sure it was 4721. I noticed right away that it had not scanned. It took a good minute or so for me to walk over, realize that and catch the bird to scan it.
> 
> ...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

4720 first on the drop at 118.144 miles

4720 and 4719 first on the drop at 119.727 miles, that was the race where my clock wasn't plugged in and I probably should of won.

4720 first on drop at 158.486 miles.

4719 6th bird home from 292 miles 3rd drop.

Yesterday, 4720 first drop, in a special 5 bird derby we have going on $25 for 5 birds. Four birds 2ft from the landing board about to land one bird wasn't mine and pulled up the rest of mine followed I must of lost at least 5 minutes getting them to drop down even using a dropper. I lost by 3.35 lost money by 0.36.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

4720, not bad,one of the first birds home in 4 out 5 races. She has been dealt the shaft twice from the win. Every race she goes to she either should of been equal first or it was a race where I had a bad day and just didn't do good overall. 300 was too much for her I guess.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Good luck to those of you flying my birds this weekend. For some of you it is the last young bird race of the season and yet for luckyloft it is his first race...

So far I'm happy with the feedback I've gotten from the flyers that have kept me posted. This feedback is what will make next years young birds even better.
It is really nice to see that when you take me and my training methods out of the picture my birds still perform well for most who fly them. I just can not wait untill I can get racing them again myself. Just thinking what a loft full of these young ones will do for me.

Thanks again for all of your feedback,

Mark/Ace


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Well its a no go for me this weekend.I am beginning to think we are not going to race at all.We postponed 3 weeks due to hot weather this summer and now its raining like crazy and not much better tomorrow.Oh well cant do anything about the weather.I lost 4713 on a 50 mile toss with Becky last week.I still have the rest. Jeff


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

4720 in the 5 bird derby first on the drop from 234 miles tough race they hit a lot of rain

4719 first on drop in the regular from 234 miles


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

First To Hatch said:


> 4720 in the 5 bird derby first on the drop from 234 miles tough race they hit a lot of rain
> 
> 4719 first on drop in the regular from 234 miles


How many birds did you get on the drop?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Matt M said:


> How many birds did you get on the drop?


In the 5 bird derby I had 2 on the drop, 4720 and one of my awesome grizzles that I have this year. 

In the regular I sent 8 birds had 4 on the drop, very spooked only two went in right away, while 4719 and another bird stayed out for like a two minutes.

I have 13 out of 13 birds home from those two races I am amazed, some of those birds came in soaking wet. 

One guy had 6 on a drop and took the first 6 positions I lost by less than 3 minutes which honestly I messed up the feeding Friday and I'm just happy to see all my pigeons home from that race.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Bad news this week -- 4705 is missing from the 233 miler yesterday. He had that very good race from 200 last weekend and was on point to fire another good shot but did not show. The rest of the team performed well and was very close in both races, but I was concerned when 4705 hadn't arrived and then birds that he had clocked ahead of all year started showing up.

I know it's part of the game but still there are a few birds on the team that leave a mark when they don't show and 4705 was one of them.  I was only missing a few and had a couple others show up first thing this morning but he wasn't one of them.

4704 took the weekend off with just a long trainer instead and will go in the 250 next weekend to close the season.


----------



## cc's loft (Jul 14, 2012)

Mark , 4730 flew three times, 18thplace , 121 miles 38.40 to win.
48 place 121 miles 17.03 to win.
8th place, 160 miles 24.48 to win. Flew him one more time and he trapped in to another guys loft and I didn't get him back for three weeks.

4726, 62nd place 121 miles 01:36 to win,

50th place 121 miles , clocked the second day.

lost him from 160 miles and just got him back last friday.

4729 not arrived from 160 mile race 

I still have all three so I try again with them in OBs.

I am posting under my daughters name because the forum will not except my log in password.

So this post is from ERIC K


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

4721 did well again! 

271 Miles CLUB vs. 172 Birds 10th Place
http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/6Clarkcanyon.rpt_.txt

271 Miles COMBINE vs. 267 Birds 15th Place
http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/6-clarkcanyon-wfa-and-ogden.txt

This bird is currently 2nd Place Champion Bird in the club with 2 races remaining.

Also 4721 has now made it to the National Ace Pigeon Report on the AU Website. Not really sure exactly what that means. I think just that it's qualified. But it is quite a long way down the list.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Did you ever fly 4709? What club and combine do you fly with?



cc's loft said:


> Mark , 4730 flew three times, 18thplace , 121 miles 38.40 to win.
> 48 place 121 miles 17.03 to win.
> 8th place, 160 miles 24.48 to win. Flew him one more time and he trapped in to another guys loft and I didn't get him back for three weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I was hoping to here 4705 made it home, but if the young from this breeding don't make it home something happened to them. They have great homing abillity. I'll be watching for 4704 to come in for you at the 250 this weekend.

Mark?Ace 



Matt M said:


> Bad news this week -- 4705 is missing from the 233 miler yesterday. He had that very good race from 200 last weekend and was on point to fire another good shot but did not show. The rest of the team performed well and was very close in both races, but I was concerned when 4705 hadn't arrived and then birds that he had clocked ahead of all year started showing up.
> 
> I know it's part of the game but still there are a few birds on the team that leave a mark when they don't show and 4705 was one of them.  I was only missing a few and had a couple others show up first thing this morning but he wasn't one of them.
> 
> 4704 took the weekend off with just a long trainer instead and will go in the 250 next weekend to close the season.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

You Go 4721...

Looking forward to more good reports for the next two weeks... 



Ashby Loft said:


> 4721 did well again!
> 
> 271 Miles CLUB vs. 172 Birds 10th Place
> http://www.ogdenracingpigeonclub.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/6Clarkcanyon.rpt_.txt
> ...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is what I have learned from your race reports.

*Ashby Loft's *NEPLS 4721's father LL 912 is also Grandfather to *First To Hatch's* NEPLS 4719 & NEPLS 4720. 

The other top birds reported are *Matt M's *NEPLS 4704 & NEPLS 4705 and *grunt45's* NEPLS 5524. These three birds are full sibblings. Another full sibling of theirs is LL 912.


----------



## cc's loft (Jul 14, 2012)

The club we fly with is SPW. All resultes are on the AU web site. I flew 4709 in the first 120 mile race and it didnot clock ( bad chip). It came home so it got intered into another short race but it never made it home . I have collected a few lost birds already from that one race and sent money to have two more birds mailed to me and am hopeing that 4709 is in that box . We fly old birds with the heartland racing federation.


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

Our final race(s) of the season are this weekend, a 250 miler flown today and a 350 miler tomorrow. I put 4704 BB hen in the 250 miler for today along with 7 others and and she was 3rd back to the loft about 11 min. behind my first bird. I clocked all 8 within an hour which was good but won't have final results until later in the weekend after we finish the 350 and knock off. Wish there was one more race for her next weekend because she was probably a little dull after I held her out of the race last weekend.

I was very pleased with 4704's races this year. She raced 7 of 8 races and only had one 'off' race where she clocked late. I raced about 20 hens this year and she was one of my 2 best performers of that group.

Her nestmate 4705 was lost at the 250 last weekend and I'm still bummed about that, he was a super nice bird and was really hitting at the 150-250 milers, diploma winner and top 10% a few times.

Thanks Mark for allowing me to fly the birds you sent this season, hopefully I did them justice. I know I'm only a 2nd year flyer but really put my all into it this year.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Well we are finally racing!!!Florence, SC 109 miles for me.Hope Becky dont beat me to Bad. JEff


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

BAD day for me. I only have 6 birds home from yesterday out of 17.I have no birds home from the B race and 6 form the A race.4406 was second bird in 8 min behind first bird but I dont think the time will be very good.11:37 after a 7:45 release from 109 miles.Still missing 4710,5513 and 5506.Rained most of the morning here and is overcast and cool now.I can only hope they straggle in as the day goes by.I dont know what happened but I am sure it was something I did.I dont think anybody had as bad a day as me, but I will no more later.I seem to have bad 1st races when it comes to young birds if they get home they seem to get better. Jeff


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

I shipped 4721 this week looking better than ever. Sadly she didn't return from this race. Not back in the loft yesterday either.
She would have likely ended up as club champion bird. I still hold out a little hope she will return. This race really should have been a cake walk. Possibly a hawk or even the Soar No More folks. There are rumors that they have been targeting birds on race day. We fly right over their prime "hunting" areas.

I had a horrible race overall. First time I didn't get birds in the top 10%. 

4701 Was my second best bird this week. Came in just one bird out of the top 20%.

4701 was 34th Club vs. 167b and 47th Combine vs. 240b


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

*4705 Returns!*

I was running late for work this morning and just about the walk out the front door when I happened to see that familiar flash of movement out in the backyard -- pigeon wings and bird landing. I saw a blue check land on the board and go in the trap. At first I was confused because I only had 2 birds missing from the 350 miler on Saturday and neither was a blue check... so I went out to check and it was 4705, back after 9 days missing from the 250 with muddy feet and looking like he'd been through a war. I did a quick physical on him and no apparent injuries, just super skinny and needing a good meal, well several good meals... Didn't look like he'd been in somebody else's loft from his condition so not sure what happened to him this time from the same race station he'd scored from before but I don't care -- he raced well for me this year and I was very glad to see him back.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*luckyloft *

I hope most of them still make it home. Post something later this week or at next weeks shipping.

*Ashby loft*

I really hope 4721 makes it home

*Matt M.*

That is good news. Glad he made it home. Give me a call when you have time to talk birds.

Mark/Ace


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well races are over and 4720 is going to get to retire to the breeding loft.


----------



## Josepe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hatch,
I'll be rooting for that grizzle(if it's still around) in next week's LBRA race.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I sent a BB, that has won diplomas for one of the guys down there. Lets hope I see some money out of this race would help with the new loft I need to build.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

4706 went on the 150 tonight, no sign of the other 3 this week.I only sent 6 birds.I did touch base with a couple of guys who have your birds.5507 is still in the mix raced last week but was about 30 min late.5510 is still being raced but has not placed.5507 and 5510 are auction birds so if they make it back this week they will race the auction race next week.At this point I will not be in that race. Jeff


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

4706 was first bird home Sunday, but I had another bad race, way down the list. Jeff


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*I was hoping some of the others would make it back.* Glad to hear 4706 is show you something and that there are still a few that may make it into the auction race this weekend.

Thanks for keeping me posted


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark, 4706 went on the A-race tonight, also you have 1 bird in the auction race 5510.He or she is being flown by a older man who is not a member of our club but ships with us.He is the shortest man in the combine, will be around 150 miles for him.25 birds on the race.GOOD LUCK! Jeff


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

luckyloft said:


> Mark, 4706 went on the A-race tonight, also you have 1 bird in the auction race 5510.He or she is being flown by a older man who is not a member of our club but ships with us.He is the shortest man in the combine, will be around 150 miles for him.25 birds on the race.GOOD LUCK! Jeff


I hope they not only made it back but did well in the race. The fathers to these two birds are nest mate brothers.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Mark, 4706 is MIA as of last night, 5510 finished 10th in the auction race.She was 1 hr back.The guy who has her really likes her alot.He races in 2 combines and has been racing here in the other combine also.She placed 2ed by 1 second in one of those races.The other combine is bigger then ours with about twice as many birds.He would like to get in contact with you but he has no e-mail.I didnt want to give out your number unless it was OK with you.Just let me know and I will give it to him If you want. Jeff


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I was really hoping for a better report but this is pigeon racing. Sure Jeff, give him my #. If you don't have it handy I'll send it to you in a PM.


----------

